# My Fuzzy Family :)



## Elliriyanna (Apr 18, 2015)

Other than my aquatic turtles Nemo and Ollie I also share my home with 3 fuzzbutts. Emma the cat, Ryli the dog, And Stella the short tailed opossum. 

Ryli will be 2 in May and is a Toy fox Terrier/ Shih tsu- Poodle Mix. 

Emma will be 4 in May and is a Domestic short hair Torti. 

Stella is only 10 weeks old and was sold as a platinum Short tailed opossum. ( I am thinking she is an ivory and he called her a platinum for effect) Stella is in a terrarium until she is big enough to be transferred into my old rat cage ( 1/2 inch spacing)


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 18, 2015)

Aw, Stella is very cute. I have a thing for opossum, however, I have to admit that, to me, Stella looks an awful lot like a mouse. Maybe that's just how the short tails look??

I love the torty cats. My favorite cat, Molly, was a torty. It looks like Emma has very pretty turquoise eyes. I wish she had opened them for the picture.

My daughter has a Jack Russell that looks pretty much like your Ryli. Hers is male and quite a handful.

Thanks for sharing your family with us. I love to look at everyone's other animals.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 18, 2015)

I was curious, so I did a Google search. I found this:

http://earthling1984.hubpages.com/hub/stobabies


----------



## Elliriyanna (Apr 18, 2015)

Oh that was the flash. 

Here is a picture of her eye color.





Ryli is a male  We get told he looks like a wirehair jack russell all the time lol. 

Yes Stella looks very mouse like its partly the angle of the pictures but I promise she is actually a short tailed opossum


----------



## Elliriyanna (Apr 18, 2015)

Ry gets called a girl A LOT, He has a blue collar, blue leash, blue headcollar ( he chokes on harnesses and won't learn to just not pull) I am like what else can I do for you to realize he is male? ( This is in person, you can't tell from pictures)


----------



## 4jean (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful pets!! But you forgot your turtles!!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Apr 18, 2015)

I didn't forget them, They are posted in the turtle section


----------

